# Are There Any......



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

25 & Under GTO Owners on here? Just wondering. Most of the guys I see on here are older(no offense). I'm 21(no my mommy and daddy didn't buy the car for me). but I was wondering if there were any younger guys on here maybe 25 & under. Later


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

hell yea im 18. and no my parents didnt buy it for me either even though my dad is a manager at the dealorship.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm 23 and will be picking up an '05 before the summer. I started a new job and I want to make sure I have a nice down payment ready so the car payments won't be sky high.


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm 22 and I have two; I got the first for my wife and after craving the hp all day long I decided to get my own.


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

haha nice


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

If you read the posts by people asking about burnouts, donuts, and blown trannies you will find the under 25 crowd.

My wife joked that she used to laugh at older guys in new trans ams. now she realizes its mostly us old folks that can afford the car.


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

just joined the forum, and i pick my o5' goat up today, I barely slept last night.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Yea Im, 18,
Paid for it mysel workin 4 years thru high school for the down payment!(Didnt know i would get a GTO then). But I have it now and the sastifaction is mine, knowin i paid! Plus it kicks everyones ass around here! HAHA arty:


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

*not quite*

okay, so i'm not 25, i'm 27, but still feel as young and stupid as i did when i was 21. so am i in?  it's cool to see there are a few younger people on the board here. even a teeny bopper! just kiddin'. any 18 year old who picks up a gto over a pimped out civic deserves respect.


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

I am 26 years now, but when I bought the car I was 25. I paid cash for the whole thing. I ain't rich or spoiled. I have a good job and a knack for saving for what I want. Put your mind to it and you can have/do anything.


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

:agree 

Earning it ALWAYS feels better!!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I just turned 24, purchased the car for my birthday/christmas present to myself! I am the performance manager here at the dealership and have been selling parts since I was 16! I love doing what I do, and its a shame the rep us younger guys get. There are a few of us with good financial and common sense! At any rate, I hope people don't change their outlook on me due to my age......P.S. My car is NOT parent sponsored either! :cheers


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm a 20yr old female. This is my 2nd car and I love it, I have/ had only trucks. and also my parents did not pay for it.


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

all u guys better be at pontiac day at englishtown in april arty:


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

what day?? :cool


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

22 yrs old and am looking forward to many more sport cars as I get older. Only if the wife lets me though!! :lol:


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

pontiac day at englishtown in new jersey 15 bux ot get in, another 25 and u can race all day


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

YEAH 23 IN TAMPA. PAID FOR MYSELF. 2004 silver metallic. last silver left in florida in mid Jan. only 18 left when i started looking for a new one in fl. Only red yellow black. Climate not good for a black car in FL. red & yellow too flashy. So i went w/ silver. Not M6's left in the state brand new only used with miles. Got mine for steal 23000 plus tax tag and title.


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

pontiac day i think is april 9th or that weekend or something... its goin to be tight


----------



## PULSE04GTO (Dec 16, 2004)

almost 23 here.....man im gettin old  Got mine in december and traded my 2002 gtp for it, nice little upgrade i thought


----------



## GOTdriver04 (Oct 18, 2004)

man I expected a few replies but man this really grew beyond what I expected. this is really nice to see people around my age doing well. Much respect goes to those with non-parent sponsored cars. It's too bad we aren't all in the same area we could get a little club started. Anyways, thanks for your responses. :cheers


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I am 22 now but bought my '04 GTO when I was 21 as a birthday present to my self(paid for it myself). I'm surprised at how many people my age have one. As far I know I am the only twenty-something year old in my area that has. I have seen a few but all were driven by middle-aged people.

Speaking of which, is there any GTO owners on the forum from the Waco, TX area. If so email me.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

I am 26 years old and I currently own a 2004 Torrid Red A4, I landed the career of a lifetime and that is how I got one. Want to go to the track and run it this summer, what is everyone talking about Englishtown, I live in Wv and I might be interested. :cheers


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Slightly older than 25 here....I'm 27. Younger behind the wheel, especially with the lead foot :rofl:


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

OOooo! I was so close! Dang it.... 

I'm 30... but I look 20.. and act like I'm 10.. I spell about as well as a 5 year old and I share toys about as well as a 2 year old... and..

well

nevermind.


I'm just a really happy puppy today

arty:


----------



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

29 here. Own a Pulse Red '04 M6.


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, I'm 20 and will be picking mine up within the next 2 months or so. waiting for the GTP to sell.


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

27 here too, and wish I was 21. 
I'm all for the burnout and kill stories though, does that make me 25 & under?


----------



## DJ_YellowGTO (Oct 8, 2004)

23 and bought the GTO after a few months of saving from my new job. It was a present to my self from staying in engineering school and getting a sick job. Plus I made sure to by the GTO before I bought my girlfriend her engagement ring.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

i picked mine up today im 20 and love it :cheers


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

DJ_YellowGTO said:


> Plus I made sure to by the GTO before I bought my girlfriend her engagement ring.



Atleast you have your priorities straight.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

04gtolover is a tech at gtodealers dealership!!!!!! :cheers 
ANOTHER happy customer! :cheers


----------

